# Help with 08 sedan upgrades



## yonkoc (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello,

I am a :newbie: to this forum. I have been an owner of a 08 sedan 2.5 S for 3 months now and I love it. I am looking into some upgrades now. I just purchased the iPod interface (pn# 999U7-ST002) and harness (pn# 999U7-VT000) and will install as soon as possible. I am, however, looking into some additional upgrades - fog lights, steering wheel mounted audio control, bluetooth module and connectivity (perhaps). 

Here are some questions for you die-hard modders.
1. Where can I buy an OEM fog lights kit for my 08 sedan 2.5 S? (part numbers please)
2. Is the car pre-wired for fog lamps? (I would like them to be fully integrated as if coming from the factory, not the "drill a whole in the spare switch and put a big red on/off button" type)
3. How do I get steering wheel mounted audio controls? Do I just replace the plastic trim on the left side of the wheel with the one that has the wholes for the controls and then add the controls? (if yes, part numbers) Or do I have to replace the whole wheel? (again part numbers please)
4. Is the car pre-wired for those audio controls? If not what harnesses do I need? (part numbers please)
5. I guess I don't need the hands free feature, although it would be nice to have that, I presume I need the bluetooth module, the microphone, and antenna (part numbers please)

And in general, where can I get the respective part numbers, is there a part number list somewhere?

I've got the service manual but it pretty much says, remove this unscrew that and then assemble in reverse order, it does not have the component part numbers.

Please advise,

Regards Yo


----------

